# Snowboard related gamertag



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

How about Snowboard?


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Probably lame, but I like xBox so thought I'd throw some in:
"snowboard gamertag"
"xBoarder"
"ShredderTag"
"xBox Shredder"
"Mr Tindy"
"SteepAndDeep"


----------



## RawStylus909 (Aug 5, 2010)

xchrisx115 said:


> i just got an xbox and i really cant think of a good gamertag. i wanted it to be snowboard related since im a complete snowboard addict. any ideas?


"BurtonWhorebag"


----------



## Roflcopter (Feb 21, 2010)

White - Pow(d)er.

Just kidding. don't do that.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

RawStylus909 said:


> "BurtonWhorebag"


Haha hell yeah that ones good


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

GnarPwn

GnarFrag

SickSteeze

SteezeBag

GnarFragKill

POWned

PowPwned

iShred

JibJib

Shred_2_Jib

Just some ideas... play with it


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

iGotSickShredSteeZ 
uuuhhh.... Gansta <-- Thats not one by the way.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How about a play on your forum name?

GnarNinja

The_Gnar_Ninja

Butter_Ninja <---- not a lot of people will get that one though

SnowSeifu

Gnar_Fu <---- aww damn, I should have used this for my PS3 name :/


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Ha yeah I coulda used a couple of those too. Ninja gamertags always kick ass


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NinjaSteez said:


> Ha yeah I coulda used a couple of those too. Ninja gamertags always kick ass


My favorite Ninja term is Jizz Ninja :laugh:

Im_A_JizzNinja


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha Definitely would start some narly shit talkin.


----------

